# National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House & Hearse Con - May 3-5, 2013



## Buttercup

Posting on behalf of Michael:

VENDORS: National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House & Hearse Con - May 3-5, 2013

CALLING ALL VENDORS:
Sign up early to avoid the last minute rush!
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/VendorSignUp.htm
One of the most AFFORDABLE conventions around !
May 3rd - May 5th, 2013
Greater Philadelphia Expo Center, Pennsylvania

Hope to see you there !!
Butterup (aka Susan Bruner of www.TheThingsThatGoBumpInTheNight.com )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's to getting many, many, many new and return vendors this year!


----------



## Buzz

*National Haunters Convention May 3rd - May 5th, 2013*

*The National Halloween & Haunters Convention for 2013 is May 3rd thru May 5th*.

Prior to this, the only such type of show I have been to was the HorrorFind. And as many of you already know, HorrorFind is not really a trade show. Its more about showcasing horror films and entertainment.
:zombie:
It was OK, but not good enough to get me to come back.

Then I found out thru Haunt Forum  about the National Haunters Con. Woo-hoo! This looks goooooooood.

Can't wait. My bride and I will be attending this year.
Anyone else going?

http://halloweenshow.com/
http://www.nationalhalloweenconvention.com/
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/

(not sure why they have 3 websites)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I will likely go - it's become an annual tradition


----------



## Buttercup

*2013 Haunt Tour SHOCKTOBERFEST with OPEN BAR*

[Description]

http://www.HauntTour.com/

Friday Night - May 3rd

5:00 PM Sharp
- Leave Homewood Suites on the Zombie Bus Tour
[ Trip estimated : 42 miles / 50 minutes from convention area

6:00 PM
- Arrive at Shocktoberfest
http://www.Shocktoberfest.com/

6:00 PM - 7:00 PM
- Catered Hot Buffet Dinner and Open Bar in Club Shock
* Menu Items coming soon

open bar

7:15 PM - 7:30 PM
- Meet N Greet with the Owner of Shoctoberfest!
- Everything you wanted to know but were afraid to ask, Pat Konopelski will answer questions about

this Legendary Scream Park

7:15 PM - 10:00 PM
- Tour of THREE Attractions including the world famous:
Zombie Revenge Hayride
Prison of the Dead
The Unknown

10:00 PM - 11:00 PM
- The Party Continues with Music, Dancing and Open Bar

open bar

11:00 PM
- Bus leaves for Homewood Suites

12:00 AM (Midnight)
- We Arrive back at Homewood Suites

FROM THEIR WEBSITE:

Never Been to Shocktoberfest?

Shocktoberfest is a huge 30 acre Scream Park featuring 4 unique attractions plus the Monster

Midway.

We pride ourselves on bringing our customers the best experience possible. From the moment you step on the property you'll quickly realize that Shocktoberfest stands apart from other haunted events.
What People Are Saying About Us

"The #1 MUST-SEE Attraction in the country!" - Haunted Attraction Magazine

"One of the Scariest Places in America!" - The Travel Channel

"Shocktoberfest is without a doubt one of my favorite haunted events in the country!" - Richard

Christy, The Howard Stern Show

"The #3 Best Scream Park" - HauntWorld Magazine
Shocktoberfest is a huge Scream Park!

The Unknown - Come face to face with man's number one fear: the unknown. Themed in Steampunk, a sub-genre of science fiction, this attraction incorporates over 20 years of industry experience, computer-controlled animatronics, light and sound effects and the best haunted house actors on the planet. To enhance the experience even further, our proprietary cinematic 3D effects make

The Unknown the only attraction of its kind in the world!

The Prison of the Dead is a 50,000 sq. ft. indoor and outdoor, multi-level, prison themed Mega

Haunt compound. (Most haunted houses are less than 4,000 sq. ft.) The Prison incorporates an elaborate back story, detailed set design, live actors, and computerized special effects.

Shocktoberfest is so large you must board a prison bus to be shuttled to the attraction!

Zombie Revenge Haunted Hayride is guaranteed to be one of the most amazing haunted hayrides in the country. Complete with a new theme, sets, props, soundstages with amazing computerized special effects that include pyrotechnics and animatronics. This hayride takes you on a journey over acres of thick wooded forest filled with more live actors than ever before.

Club Shock is a haunted night club that offers guests a place to hang out with friends, listen to music, and dance. You can also compete in contests to win great prizes.

The Monster Midway - Walk under the majestic trees and beautiful autumn leaves that line the Monster Midway. Come hungry as it is here where you can enjoy some delicious food such as fresh cut French Fries, Funnel Cakes, Burgers and Steak Sandwiches that would rival your favorite sandwich shop. Compete in the games of skill and chance. Beware of the Scare Zones as there is no safe place at Shocktoberfest!

If you're looking for an event run by people with the same enthuiasm for Halloween as you, look no further than Shocktoberfest!
Come see what we've accomplished over the past 20 years!


----------



## Buttercup

*Beauty Underneath Fashion Show*

Come see the latest innovations in the costuming industry. See the type of fashion styles to attract more patrons to your venues ; See the kind of image you want for your advertising & publicity. Reasonably priced but eye-catching headliners for your attraction will give you an edge on the competition!! Step ahead of the trends, rather than playing catch up !

The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention is the place to be for THE BEAUTY UNDERNEATH Fashion Show. The latest innovations in the costuming industry are for all to see. Build up your current image or recreate who you are are and become who you want to be. New and exciting fashion styles, ideas and cutting edge images for one and all.

IN SEARCH OF MODELS: Our clothing vendors need models to walk the runway. Should you be interested

-
please contact Susan Belloff for details.
https://www.facebook.com/susan.belloff

ATTN: Costume/Clothing Vendors !
Please coordinate your booths product display with Susan Belloff,
contact her for details.
https://www.facebook.com/susan.belloff


----------



## Buttercup

*2013 - Miss Halloween Beauty Pageant*

New for 2013 at The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention is the Miss Halloween Beauty contest.

Among all the things dark and spooky at the convention will include the all things creepy and beautiful, NHC's MISS HALLOWEEN PAGEANT. The Pageant is open to any woman who believes they embody The True Spirit of Halloween.

This should include: costuming, make up, character representation and the things dark and beautiful you believe is the embodiment of the Halloween Season.

The event will consist of multiple events:

1.) Contestant introduction

2.) Q and A session

3.) Solo Runway Walk

Further details coming shortly.

Interested Contestants please email to register:
[email protected]
or
[email protected]

NOTE: This event will end 1 hour prior to the start of the Haunt Tour.

LEGAL DISCLAIMER: Photo images of the winning contestant will be used in future NHC / Fright Times Magazine advertising campaigns.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will a list of vendors attending be added to the web site soon?


----------



## Joiseygal

I hope they get all the vendors they had the year before last. I will be keeping an eye out for the vendor list.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's the vendor list as of today:

http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/vendors.htm


----------



## Spooky1

I hope they have some vendors with prop controllers this year. I think it's time I learn how to use them.


----------



## Buttercup

*RE: prop controllers*

Spooky1 - I asked Michael and he said that Allscare sells prop controllers, so you can pick them up from them at NHC, be sure to ask if there is a convention special price on them (most vendors do have that.)

Also, my "Things That Go Bump In The Night" Booth is growing from 14 booths to 18 booths this year, new for this year I'll be expanding to include selling French Kiss merchandise (sexy Halloween items) Don Post latex appliances (convention special 50% off) Graycard Masks (still debating the discount to give you guys... I was thinking a 50% off convention special just to make the math easy at checkout, but Michael says that's being overly generous, but it's my booth and not his so neener neener on him.) and a HUGE selection of large fuzzy spiders, body size equal to a dinner plate, leg length equal to your arm. I will run a convention special on them too, haven't decided how much yet, probably 50% off just to annoy Michael 

Buttercup (Susan Marie)

P.S. I'm going to experiment with a haunted circus line up of merchandise from various manufacturers, all cobbled together in one spot, so that you can basically get everything you need from one booth, in theory anyway.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL at the "neener neener" comment


----------



## Buttercup

*2 of our vendors need a helping hand !*

Our convention has 2 vendors that require assistance. 
( Dr. Frankenstein did have his Igor...)
Should you be interested in helping out our vendors for a couple to a few hours, please email me at [email protected] for details.


----------



## Buttercup

We are proud to announce that our primary Hotel has SOLD OUT for 2013 ** 
Additional Rooms have just been added to a close by "sister hotel" of Homewood Suites.

The Conventions PRIMARY HOTEL has SOLD OUT
SECONDARY HOTEL FOR DISCOUNT ROOMS:
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/hotel.htm


----------



## badger

The Big Scary Show will have a booth and will be covering the show. As a bonus, we will have Victor Bariteau from _The American Scream_ at our booth as our guest. He will have copies of his DVD available...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I know which booth will now be the meeting place for all HauntForum members attending the show


----------



## Joiseygal

badger said:


> The Big Scary Show will have a booth and will be covering the show. As a bonus, we will have Victor Bariteau from _The American Scream_ at our booth as our guest. He will have copies of his DVD available...


I haven't seen Victor in a couple of years, so it will be great to see him again. It looks like I will be going on a Saturday, so will Victor be there on that day?

Roxy that sounds like a great idea to meet up with everyone at The Big Scary Show booth!


----------



## badger

I like that idea as well. Make sure you are a fan of the show on FB and we might have some sort of special prize for our fans. We're only 5 away from 1300 likes...

www.facebook.com/bigscaryshow


----------



## badger

Victor should be there all weekend as far as I know...


----------



## Joiseygal

I just checked out the website and they are giving out a can of Great Stuff to every one who buys a ticket. YAY! I will be there and looking forward to meeting up with some haunters!


----------



## badger

The Big Scary Show will be selling purple wristbands at their booth to raise money for Brian Wolfe's Fight for Life. Every person that purchases a wristband will be entered into a drawing to win this fabulous photo print from the amazing Laura Dark:

In addition, Victor Bariteau from 'the American Scream' will be at our booth as a special guest to meet his fans. Come out and get your copy of TAS at NHC...


----------



## Buttercup

Our STAGE SCHEDULE FOR THE WEEKEND 
(Personal Note: The Miss Halloween Pageant is sizing up to be incredible and the fashion show ? JAW DROPPING ! Throw in a makeup war and you can spend the whole weekend sitting in a chair having non-stop live entertainment !)

Friday May 3rd
1:00 pm T3 Fire Toys/Apocalyptic Side Show
2:00 pm Makeup Demo #1: Basic Greasepaint Makeup Techniques
3:00 pm Miss Halloween Beauty Pageant
4:00 pm Gentleman Jim Stilianos: Authentic Sideshow, Carnival Antics , Amazing Feats!
5:00 pm Stump Scrye and/or Spookymagic (unless contest runs long, then this will be omitted and Jim will perform in this slot)
6:00 pm Special Screening of Halloween Home Haunts for those not attending the tour

Saturday May 4h 
11:00 am Beauty Underneath Fashion Show
12:00 pm Halloween Home Haunts Screening Part 1
1:00 pm Makeup Demo #2: Simple special effects/gore makeup
2:00 pm Gentleman Jim Stilianos: Authentic Sideshow, Carnival Antics , Amazing Feats!
3:00 pm Gravely MacCabre’s Monster Makeup Challenge

Sunday May 5th
11:00 am Makeup Demo #3: Cleanup, Skin Care, Equipment Care
12:00 pm Halloween Home Haunts Screening Part 2
1:00 pm Creatures East
2:00 pm Stump Scrye and other surprises from spookymagic.com
3:00 pm T3 Fire Toys/Apocalyptic Side Show


----------



## RoxyBlue

For anyone who will be attending on Saturday, how about meeting at The Big Scary Show booth at 1:00PM for a group photo?


----------



## diggerc

I'll be there all day Saturday.


----------



## stagehand1975

I will be there Saturday as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I will probably be wearing our official HauntForum T shirts so we'll be easy to recognize while carrying around our cans of Great Stuff


----------



## stagehand1975

I will be carrying a case of great stuff.


----------



## diggerc

Micheal asked me to "escort" the models onto and off the stage during the fashion show. Debbie will be the one looking daggers at me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Buttercup, I hope we get the chance to meet you as well when we're there.


----------



## Blackrose1978

I hope everyone has a blast!!


----------



## badger

RoxyBlue said:


> For anyone who will be attending on Saturday, how about meeting at The Big Scary Show booth at 1:00PM for a group photo?


I'm down with that. Perhaps we'll do a shoutout for the show for everyone that shows up...


----------



## Joiseygal

I will be at the Big Scary Show's booth at 1pm. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Victor (aka HalloweenZombie) has a class he's teaching at 1:30 but hopefully he, badger, and Buttercup will have a few minutes to participate in a group shot of HF folks


----------



## Joiseygal

Does anyone know if you can use a credit card to purchase the floor pass?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I would like to think so, but just in case, I sent the question to their contact emails to find out.


----------



## Buzz

RoxyBlue said:


> For anyone who will be attending on Saturday, how about meeting at The Big Scary Show booth at 1:00PM for a group photo?


Bummer. My bride forgot and made other plans. So I'll either be there Saturday by myself  (which sucks), or Sunday if she really wants to go.


----------



## Joiseygal

Jay from Audio Zombie let me know that you have to pay cash for admission. Just thought I would let anyone know that was planning on getting in with credit card.


----------



## Buzz

Thanks for the heads up. Hitting it tomorrow. Anybody else going Sunday?


----------



## GhoulishCop

Personally, I'd say save your money. It was a disappointing show once again. There seemed to be fewer vendors (and certainly fewer bigger name vendors) than there were last year (if you can believe that's possible), the aisles were spread further apart, and the booths seemed larger...but without product to fill them...all in an effort to fill space. For $30, I expect _a lot_ more for my money.

I will say there weren't any cabinet refacers or bathtub fitters vending at the show this year, which was an improvement, and the haunted house on site was better than last year's super limp effort, but it wasn't a very high bar to step over either. Last year's haunt was abysmal, this year was a more spirited effort and the folks running it seemed earnest in trying to put on a good show for us.

But I was left once again with a sour taste in my mouth. I had vowed after last year not to return, but was convinced by friends to give NHC another chance. It took some convincing, because we were all disappointed last year, but with the scheduling conflicts that arose last time, along with the fact that I think just about everyone thought is was a poor effort, I was willing to give it a go this year thinking the show would want to do even more to prove last year was simply a fluke. It wasn't. We were pretty much in agreement that we definitely won't be going back again next year...if there is even a next year.

With few vendors worth seeing (and I did buy this year, as I did last year) and dwindling numbers of attendees, it seems hard to imagine vendors or patrons wanting to go to the show again.

For haunters, I really didn't see all that much that would interest them. There was one vendor specifically selling props, and a few people selling some masks. One of them, Specter Studios, had all of one mask on display. I kid you not. _One mask_. And not just one type of mask. Just. One. Mask.

Last year they were a bit of a hit because they had a bunch of "seconds" they were letting go at good prices (though Hauntcon last year got the better of the bunch from what I heard and saw from those that attended there), but they said they were getting in to custom mask making now so they really had nothing available. Oh, and their booth must have been 20'-30' long. Seriously, they had a huge booth to display one mask.

While Hot Wire Foam Factory was there with their usual assortment of cool tools and Smooth-On also had a booth -- and did some awesome makeup work with prosthetics using their products -- I'm hard-pressed at the moment to think of a few other vendors that were really haunt related (okay, the people I was with really like Audio Zombie, but I'm not into haunt music all that much; they like to ride around and listen to it in their cars).

From Art to Zombies had some cool wighead props, and the booth with the "sideshow curiosities" (sorry, the vendor's name escapes me) is always fun to stop by, otherwise it was fairly devoid of haunt vendors. In fact, many of the vendor booths were empty! On a Saturday!

Fool me once, and I'll give you a second chance. But burn me twice? Ain't happening a third time!

Rich

*EDIT:* Oh, we did get a can of Great Sutff foam on the way in and they now apparently make it in black (!) for use in ponds, but it wasn't worth the ride or the cost of the show to get it. Essentially view the show as a means of getting a $30 can of Great Stuff.


----------



## Buzz

oh, really?

That stinks.


----------



## Joiseygal

I unfortunately have to agree with Ghoulish Cop.  I was hoping that last years show didn't have many vendors because they had to deal with HauntCon's competition, but that wasn't the case. It was nice to see the Hauntforum members and meet some of the members from the Jersey Devil Make and Take group, but I think this will be my last year. I also read that the costume contest was cancelled without notice, so I'm sure that really was disappointing to all the people that put so much work and effort into their costumes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We so enjoyed seeing old faces and meeting new ones yesterday. Here's the group shot taken at The Big Scary Show booth (a bit gray because the booth next to it was pumping out some fog):

HF Friends at NHC 2013 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Kneeling are HalloweenZombie, Joiseygal, and me. Back row (left to right) are Debbie, diggerc, Lisa, Spooky1, Da Weiner, Badger, and Grimghost. We also met stagehand, gave GhoulishCop a hug (well, at least I did), and I think saw BobC with him.


----------



## Joiseygal

I am so glad we had a chance to meet up at The Big Scary Show booth. That was the best part seeing all my haunter friends!


----------



## Buzz

Great pic


----------



## Devil

I was hoping to make it this year but it did not work out... Must have been luck.. Off to Midwest


----------



## Spooky1

I'm mostly in agreement with Ghoulish Cop. It wasn't that I was disappointed with what was there, it's what wasn't there that was disappointing. There was little there in the way of props, masks and even makeup or prosthetics. I had money in my pocket to spend on some prop controllers and found nothing. We talked to the folks at Castle Blood and they said Spectre Studios were unable to come, and it was the Castle Blood folks who put out the mask and catalogs in the Spectre Studios area. Unless NHC can find some way to return to what it was 3 or 4 years ago, I doubt I'll be back. Maybe it's time to try out another Haunt con.

On the bright side I did pick up a Hot Wire Scroll table.


----------



## GhoulishCop

Spooky1,

I agree with you. For the vendors that did show up, their product was good and I was still able to derive enough inspiration to feel the shell of ennui that's gripped me when it comes to prop building this year start to crack. But when you can't get prop-building vendors, controller vendors, pneumatic vendors to show, it's a lost cause.

Rich


----------



## beaker

Hi,
This is Rick from Smooth-On... thanks to everyone that came out and allowed me to gore them up a little!!! Glad to have gotten a chance to connect with some of you.


----------



## Joiseygal

beaker said:


> Hi,
> This is Rick from Smooth-On... thanks to everyone that came out and allowed me to gore them up a little!!! Glad to have gotten a chance to connect with some of you.


We have a few people that are interested in attending your seminar in PA. Very cool product you have!


----------



## stagehand1975

This was my second year attending. I wasn't as disapointed as last year. However, I am still disapointed at the lack of certain kinds of vendors. I, like spooky1 was looking for technology, I came with money to spend on things other than masks, or stuff allready put together, we are mostly a group of do it yourselfers, I have yet to see a booth selling parts, I would rather drive 4 hours once a year to pick through a selection of parts and know I have what I need then to order online and get a wrong part because its harder to visualize your project from pictures of parts. Even with electronics and prop controllers. I am more likely to buy after seeing it work in person.

Classes were messed up as well. I heard of a last minute change that had many grumbling, one class I wanted to take started late and ended later causing me to miss the hauntforum meetup.


----------



## beaker

Joiseygal said:


> We have a few people that are interested in attending your seminar in PA. Very cool product you have!


Awesome!!! It's a good 'basics' course that is very hands-on.... Would love to see you guys!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I enjoyed NHC thoroughly. Got to see the New Jersey crew, which was a big highlight for me. I thought the vendor floor was bigger than I remember it from a few years back. Some really good vendors too. I spent more money than I had planned, but got some really good stuff. There were 3 different theatrical contact vendors! And Smooth-On! I actually sold more American Scream DVDs at NHC than I did at Transworld! 

I had some complaints too. There was no place to hang out on Friday night if you didn't go on the tour. And the costume party ended awfully early. For me, socializing with other haunters is a big reason why I go to conventions. That's the best time to network and learn. But, I've been informed that both of these things are already being addressed for next year. Yay! The meet and greets and costume party were fantastic when I went a couple years back. I'm sure they will get back to that level of awesomeness.

The class I taught with Ken Koll was packed! Lots of participation. Lots of ideas traded back and forth. Hopefully, I can do it again next year.

And, if there were vendors in the past that you didn't see this year, it's because you need to buy from them. Everyone wants to see big animatronics, but if the vendors don't make money, they won't return. I spoke to From Art to Zombies and they did very well. They will likely return next year and they make top notch stuff. And Creepy Collections were unfortunately moving to a new facility, but from what I understand, they usually do pretty good. 

I will do my best to make it next year. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## diggerc

*Walk through The National Haunters Con. show floor.*


----------



## mys197gt

Where was this event?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oaks, PA.

http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/

Spooky1 and I made a brief cameo appearance at about 2:58


----------



## diggerc

mys197gt said:


> Where was this event?


Valley Forge Pa.


----------



## jdubbya

JMO, but there didn't appear to be a lot of good haunt stuff there. Saw a lot of stuff that made it look more like a flea market or a craft fair. Is this a relatively new event or has it been around for a few years? The video was good and captured the essence of the vendor area but if this is what it offered, I doubt I'd make an effort to attend. Again, JMO.


----------



## Troll Wizard

I would have to agree with "jdubbya", the items seemed to be more in the liking of a flea market. It really looked like there were more vendors selling items not related to haunting or Halloween. Yes I did see a few booths that were selling mask and costumes but overall it seemed to be like going to a Saturday Market or the like. Thanks for taking the time to record the show and giving us a good view of this.


----------



## [email protected]

A hotbed of inactivity!


----------



## diggerc

All's I can say is. For the area, It is the only game in town.


----------



## Troll Wizard

diggerc said:


> All's I can say is. For the area, It is the only game in town.


Well sometimes, you've got to work with what you've got! I did really like the hearse's, but in todays terms they are called coaches. If you worked in a funeral home that is.


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry digger! I shouldn't have knocked it. We have absolutely nothing here, so you've got us beat.


----------



## diggerc

The NHC Has lacked the big high end prop builders for a couple years now because somehow it lacks the high end prop buyers. I couldn't say why there are plenty of pro haunts in the region. one should remember the big sellers are there to sell props not to inspire home haunters.
Here is a video from years past. I'll continue to support the NHC when I can, It's got to get better again
.


----------

